# A Question For Admin?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 16, 2017)

I was wondering, is there a way to search 
your own postings in a particular thread?

For example, I'm trying to put together a menu
for a month while we have my Mother visiting
with us.  
Breakfast seems to be a challenge for me for some
reason, I can't think of a single thing, yet I
know that I've posted several dishes here at DC 
on the http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...r-breakfast-lately-70240-553.html#post1526168
Please help me?!


----------



## jennyema (Sep 16, 2017)

You can search for only your posts in whatever subject 

In advanced search


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm not an admin, but try this link:
Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Search Results

Here's what you do:

Find the thread you want to search.
In the column titled "Replies", click on the number. For the breakfast thread, click on the number "5,525".
This will bring up a box listing everyone who has made a post in that thread.
Find your name in the list, and then click on the number in the "Posts" column. That should open a list of everything you've posted in the thread.

The only reason I know this is because I work as an admin on three forums that run on vBulletin software, and they all work the same (provided the functionality is enabled).


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 16, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm not an admin, but try this link:
> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Search Results
> 
> Here's what you do:
> ...




OH MY GOSH!!!
Steve, thank you!
I've been struggling with this for hours!!!
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes, Thank You Steve!  I'm at work and just now seeing this.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 17, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm not an admin, but try this link:
> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Search Results
> 
> Here's what you do:
> ...


Huh? I don't see a column titled replies.

I usually just go to the thread and click "Search this Thread", then "advanced search", then just fill in the user name and nothing else and search.


----------



## giggler (Sep 17, 2017)

another way to see all posts you haver ever made [I think} is to log in, go to user cp, then threds subscribed to, then All. 

I think that any time you post to a thread, you become subscribed. I check there sometimes for really old stuff I can hardly remember ever asking about.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## GilliAnne (Sep 17, 2017)

I usually click on my user name, then on 'Show All Statistics' which appears at the bottom of the box entitled 'Mini Statistics'. That shows all the posts I've made for I don't know how long.

Gillian


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 17, 2017)

taxlady said:


> Huh? I don't see a column titled replies.











> I usually just go to the thread and click "Search this Thread", then "advanced search", then just fill in the user name and nothing else and search.


That works, too.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 17, 2017)

giggler said:


> another way to see all posts you haver ever made ...





GilliAnne said:


> I usually click on my user name, then on 'Show All Statistics' which appears at the bottom of the box entitled 'Mini Statistics'. That shows all the posts I've made for I don't know how long.



That wasn't the question. The question was how do you find all of your posts (or a specific member's posts) *within a particular thread*? If you have made thousands of posts, you wouldn't want to go through everything you've ever posted.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 17, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> ...


Thank you. I was looking at the wrong kind of page, so there was no "replies column".


----------

